# Yucatan, Yucatan??



## Merticus (Sep 21, 2012)

I am checking out a medical supply company for some things I need, but it keeps listing it's address as Yucatan, Yucatan, but when I look on the map, I don't see any Ciudad de Yucatan in the Yucatan and google search only brings up Merida. 

So, is there really a Ciudad de Yucatan or is it actually Merida?


Sooooo confused!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

no city of Yucatån, is the state name and Merida is the capitol.......


----------



## Merticus (Sep 21, 2012)

Then... something is seriously wrong with the Distributor address

Distribuidores en Yucatán
Ortomedic * Sucursal IMSS
Calle 41 No. 434-D entre 30 y 32.
Col. Industrial
Yucatán, Yuc
Teléfono: Tel. (01999) 922 4703

Santiago Castillo González
Calle 65B entre 124 y 128, No. 221
Fracc.Yucaltepén
Yucatán, Yuc
Teléfono: Tels. (01999) 945 2856


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Merticus said:


> Then... something is seriously wrong with the Distributor address
> 
> Distribuidores en Yucatán
> Ortomedic * Sucursal IMSS
> ...


Indeed there is! I suggest calling them and asking what city or town in Yucatan they are located in.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Indeed there is! I suggest calling them and asking what city or town in Yucatan they are located in.


It is probably Merida. The East-West streets in Merida have odd numbers and the North-South streets have even numbers. And you can see OrthoMedic in Street View on that street between the two cross streets.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> It is probably Merida. The East-West streets in Merida have odd numbers and the North-South streets have even numbers. And you can see OrthoMedic in Street View on that street between the two cross streets.


How clever of you to figure that out! But why would a company advertise itself with an incorrect address?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

could just be a printing error...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> could just be a printing error...


If that's the case, then someone needs to hire a good proofreader!


----------



## Merticus (Sep 21, 2012)

It is a nefarious plot to keep me from finding what I need!

Now to plan a trip from Belize City to Merida. That's actually the easy part.

Thank you everyone.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> If that's the case, then someone needs to hire a good proofreader!


That's always the case!

The last time I worked for someone else, I was leafing through a booklet that my employer sent to prospective clients about our software. It was a four page, glossy and expensive item, and had been sent to, probably, about five hundred home health agencies in the country already.

On the last page, I noticed that there was a spelling error in our address. Not only a spelling error, but one that was spelled like a bit of foul language. No one who had worked on the booklet had seen it; they were so used to the language, having read it many, many times.

I had the advantage of fresh eyes.

As does the OP, in this case.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

Geeze, maybe it was a typo lost in translation?
Try:
Yucatan Ueck"


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

Merticus said:


> Then... something is seriously wrong with the Distributor address
> 
> Distribuidores en Yucatán
> Ortomedic * Sucursal IMSS
> ...


The 999 area code is Merida. Just a typo! And that's definitely a Merida address.


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

Indeed it must be Merida as the first three digits in the phone number are all 9´s. That is the area code for Merida.


----------



## baregil (Apr 7, 2013)

There is a Yucatan State.
There is a Yucatan peninsula.
There is NOT a city named Yucatan.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

baregil said:


> There is a Yucatan State.
> There is a Yucatan peninsula.
> There is NOT a city named Yucatan.


That was noted earlier in the thread.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It appears that on the road from Highway 180 to El Cayo is a small town named Colonial Yucatan...
21.2129 x 87.7248 on Google Maps...


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

I don´t know what the last poster is saying as 180 does not go to El Cuyo, unless there is another Cuyo those of us living in Yucatan are not aware of. But the EL CUYO is north of Chemax and east of Rio Lagartos and is the gateway to Isla Holbox. It´s about 30 miles north of 180 which runs to Cancun. Regardless, even considering you might be correct, the phone numbers do not jive. 999 is Merida, Cuyo is the other side
of the state. 

Yes, I do now see Colonial Yucatan on the map, but it is listed as such with the word Colonia added. So if it were indeed the smaller town of Colonia Yucatan the address would have to address that change as well as have an appropriate phone number with the correct three digits.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

geaaronson said:


> I don´t know what the last poster is saying as 180 does not go to El Cuyo, unless there is another Cuyo those of us living in Yucatan are not aware of. …


I think he is just pointing out that there is a place with "Yucatan" in the name in the state of Yucatan. It has already been clearly established that the address that started this thread is in Merida and it was merely a typo that indicated a Yucatan, Yucatan address.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

as a matter of fact this website just calls it Yucatan..

Directory of Cities and Towns in Estado de Yucatan


geaaronson wrote: "I don´t know what the last poster is saying as 180 does not go to El Cuyo"

What I wrote was "It appears that on the road *from * Highway 180 to El Cayo"

Do you understand now?


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

Gotcha Chico. I stand corrected.
We have established, however, the correct address is Merida.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

geaaronson said:


> Gotcha Chico. I stand corrected.
> We have established, however, the correct address is Merida.



Yes, I was just pointing out that a city named Yucatan existed in the state of Yucatan.

By the way I have probably driven the Rio Lagartos-El Coyo-Nuevo X-Gan road 3 times in the last 4 years...I fell in love with the Yucatan during my first visit in 1952...........


----------

